# Use Apple Cider Vinegar Every Day



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar


RECIPE: 
250 mL (8 oz) Purified Water (warm enough to melt honey) 
1 to 2 teaspoons Raw Apple Cider Vinegar (Organic recommended) 
1 to 2 teaspoons Honey (Local, raw, non-GMO recommended) 


Sugar-Free "Apple Cider 

Makes: About 5 cups
Prep Time: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

2 cups boiling WATER
3 The Republic of Tea® Red Tea Caramel Apple or Hot Apple Cider TEA BAGS (the Red Tea rocks!)
3 additional cups WATER
2 tablespoons Bragg Organic Raw APPLE CIDER VINEGAR 
30 drops NuNaturals Pure Liquid Vanilla STEVIA (or your favorite stevia) to taste

Directions:

1. In a large glass jar, pour boiling water over tea bags and steep 5-7 minutes.

2. Remove tea bags (sometimes I just leave them in) and add remaining ingredients.

3. Serve warm or chilled over ice.


APPLE CIDER VINEGAR ELIXIR 2 cups of natural sparkling water 2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar (unpasteurized and unfiltered, we like Bragg's) 1 tsp maple syrup stir well and add ice


Here are some reasons and benefits of having Apple Cider Vinegar:


Helps ease the itch and rid chiggers
Helps with hot flashes in menopausal women
Helps treat insect bites and skin allergies
Helps relieve and heal poison ivy
Helps prevent heart disease and stroke
Helps soothe and heal a sunburn
Helps rid head lice
Great for your joints 
Great for arthritis
Gets rid of bad breath
Great anti viral and anti bacterial agents
Use a cup in as a hair rinse - makes your hair shiny
Gives you relief of pollen, food and pet allergies (I need that)
Treats your sinus infections
Helps reduce the risk or tumors
Help rid warts
Reduces total body stresses and tension
Helps treat hemorrhoids and varicose veins
Great for acne, and skin problems 
Helps lower your high cholesterol
Helps heals your wounds and skin abrasions
Helps retain your youth
Can act as an appetite suppressant and aid in weight loss
Helps prevent osteoporosis
Helps rid the common cold 
Boosts your energy level and your immune system
Excellent for acid reflux and sore throats 
It helps breaks down fatty deposits so is great for loosing weight
Keeps high blood pressure down by preventing your blood from getting too thick
Helps treat insomnia
Helps digestion 
Help common ailments such as hair loss and dandruff
Even helps rid your hiccups
Helps treat and get rid of cold sores
Great for your kidneys and your bladder
Cures fungal infections - Athlete's feet and Nail Fungus Ailments
Acts as a clenser and detoxifier for various organs basically purifying your body and its organs (kidneys, liver, heart...)
Reduces risk of colon cancer
Topical relief for shingles
Helps relieve diarrhea 

COMBINE WITH NATURAL BEE HONEY TO: 
. Relax the nervous system 
. Promote deep sleep 
. Relieve rheumatism 
. Relieve arthritis 
. Relieve bone and muscle pain and soreness 
. Relieve heart ailments 
. Relieve stress 
. Relieve insomnia 

Apple cider vinegar is my new obsession. I recently began taking apple cider vinegar shots 2-3 times a day for a quick and effective energy burst. However, looking deeper into the product, I have discovered so many other useful ways to incorporate apple cider vinegar into a daily repertoire. It is effective for pretty much anything – your skin, your hair, your house, and even your pets can benefit from its qualities. Raw, organic, unfiltered and unpasteurized, apple cider vinegar is so much more than a salad dressing! 

1. Apple cider vinegar is a completely natural product. It is made from apple juice and is fermented to hard apple cider. It is then fermented a second time to apple cider vinegar. When using natural apple cider vinegar, we instantly decrease the consumption of unnatural chemicals in our homes and daily lives. 

2. Apple cider vinegar can be used as a rinse for your hair after shampooing, and will aid in increased body and shine. I recommend recycling an old shampoo bottle, then filling it with 1/2 a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar and a cup of cold water. Pour the solution through your hair after shampooing several times a week for dramatic results. 

3. Natural apple cider vinegar regulates the pH of your skin. Dilute apple cider vinegar with two parts water, and spread the concoction over your face with a cotton ball to replace your current toner. You can do this at night after washing, and in the morning before you apply your moisturizer. A dab of apple cider vinegar can also be left on the skin overnight to fade age spots or acne scars.

It is also a recommended agent for warts. For warts, soak a cotton ball in apple cider vinegar, then fasten the cotton ball over the wart with a Band-Aid overnight. The skin may swell some as it reacts with the solution. However, the wart will fall off. Once it falls off, the treatment should be continued for a few more days, to make sure the wart doesn't return. 

4. Apple cider vinegar can help remove stains from teeth. Rub teeth directly with apple cider vinegar, and rinse out with water.

5. Add a cup of apple cider vinegar to your bath, and soak for 10 minutes to eliminate discomfort from sunburn.

6. Apple Cider vinegar can be used as a natural aftershave. Fill a bottle with equal parts apple cider vinegar and water, and shake before applying to the face. 

7. Rubbing apple cider vinegar on your hands and feet will give massage-like benefits and relief to tired hands and feet. 

8. Apple cider vinegar can aid in weight loss. For daily weight management, add 2 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar to 16 ounces of water. This concoction can be sipped throughout the day. Data shows some limited, yet significant, weight loss benefits from sustained daily intake of acetic acid (which is a main ingredient in apple cider vinegar).

In a 2009 study published in Bioscience, Biotechnology, and Biochemistry, it was found that subjects that consumed acetic acid for 12 weeks experienced significant declines in body weight, abdominal fat, waist circumference and triglycerides. Triglycerides contribute to the bad cholesterol that we want to avoid.

9. Apple cider vinegar will balance your entire inner body system. The body constantly strives to achieve a state of equilibrium. Apple cider vinegar helps the body maintain a healthy alkaline pH level. Research shows that higher acid levels (lower pH level) leads to a lack of energy and higher incidences of infection. Hence, my desire to sip some a few times a day for a natural boost of energy. 

10. As part of balancing the body's pH, apple cider vinegar creates an overall detoxification of the body. Research shows that it can help stimulate cardiovascular circulation and help detoxify the liver. 

11. This miracle vinegar helps to break up mucous throughout the body and cleanse the lymph nodes. Believe it or not, research suggests that apple cider vinegar can help with allergies because of its ability to reduce mucous and sinus congestion. When reducing the effects of allergies, it can also help stave off sinus infections and their related symptoms (sore throats and headaches).

12. This vinegar is rich in natural enzymes that can help rid your body of candida -- yeasts that are attributed to thrush in humans. Candida also is blamed for creating symptoms of fatigue, poor memory, sugar cravings, and yeast infections.

13. Though it might seem like an oxymoron to treat stomach acid with an acid-containing vinegar, there is research suggesting that apple cider vinegar works by correcting low acid, hence reducing heartburn. Natural remedy experts say you should begin to feel relief very shortly after taking a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar followed by a glass of water. Note that apple cider vinegar will not give relief if you have an ulcer. 

14. The use of apple cider vinegar is effective in repelling fleas on your pets. One part vinegar and one part water can be sprayed on your pets fur and rubbed in generously to the skin. Saturate the entire coat, and continue every day for a few days to a week. Any flea infestation will surely be gone. 

15. Apple cider vinegar will clean your toilets and have your bathroom smelling like apples! Just pour apple cider vinegar into the toilet, and allow it to sit overnight. It can also be used in dishwashers as a substitute for dish detergent. Mix 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar with 1 cup water, and you can use this solution to clean microwaves, kitchen surfaces, windows, glasses and mirrors, too. 

As you can see, apple cider vinegar is a miracle product that cab be used in a multitude of ways. I highly recommend its use!

I was hoping they would sell it by the gallon again.. if there is a crop this year... :flower:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Apple cider vinegar is my go to for allergy/sinus treatment, and a great daily tonic (two tbsp in 6 oz of water) :2thumb:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I think this is a good price ... free shipping too.. with prime..... someday I will venture to make my own.. what with living in apple country...


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this faithmarie!! My Mama used apple cider vinegar to control her BP and lived to the ripe age of 87.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

free kindle book now on amazon at time of posting

http://amzn.to/15TL0cF


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> Lotsa folks swear by fresh cow urine.


[email protected]@ OFF :gtfo:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

lovetogrow said:


> [email protected]@ OFF :gtfo:


P.S. Explain cow urine and how it elevates this thread k.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

:feedtroll:

(^^ smilie dude glares at the troll, not the others on this thread  )


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

paul bragg wrote a book on this. I recommend you get it. lots of details. as a matter of fact I need to start taking it again. also, Heinz has a new apple cider vinegar, unfiltered and raw , has a green label and less expensive than Bragg's. I got off of it earlier this year when I got hit by a car. been a heck of a year for ol' boris.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

How To: Make Apple Vinegar From Scratch

http://www.17apart.com/2011/10/how-to-make-apple-vinegar-from-scraps.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

faithmarie said:


> How To: Make Apple Vinegar From Scratch
> 
> http://www.17apart.com/2011/10/how-to-make-apple-vinegar-from-scraps.html


We have more than a few "how to" make vinegar threads on the board ... (Just a FYI for anyone that wanted to check them out.)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> How To: Make Apple Vinegar From Scratch
> 
> http://www.17apart.com/2011/10/how-to-make-apple-vinegar-from-scraps.html


Looks easy enough. I always thought it was supposed to be hard, but that doesn't look hard at all. (And I love the cute little bottles they use. )

Thanks for the link.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have used baking soda for plastic and glass stains a lot--but I was in a hurry and used vinegar on my tea pitcher and by the time I went from
one room to another, rinsed it, and the stain was gone--instantly.
I use vinegar now instead of baking soda.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> RECIPE:
> 250 mL (8 oz) Purified Water (warm enough to melt honey)
> ...


No, it's not a miracle product. There was some book written called, "Arthritis and Folk Medicine" that promoted apple cider vinegar and honey as a miracle cure for 5,000 (maybe I'm exaggerating) different things. Maybe it's good for a few things but the more things someone says something is good for, the less likely it is to be true. My dad was on that kick for awhile. So were my grandparents. After awhile they realized that it wasn't good for anything and they gave it up. Most folk remedies are like Amway: they over promise and under deliver.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

im a fan of it too...I discovered it fairly recently. I put a cap full in my water daily. I sprinkled it over popcorn one time too and it was tasty...love the stuff!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

BillS ....Every product is over promised and under delivered... That is just life.. it is a fallen world.... LOL But we try and try again.. everyones body is different some things work on some people and not on others... :flower: And remember there is always that placebo thing too....:flower:

I love it too Hooch... we go through it by the gallons... I make a lot of stuff with it. A gallon a month...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> RECIPE:
> 250 mL (8 oz) Purified Water (warm enough to melt honey)
> ...


The recipe for apple cider vinegar contains no apples. I thought I read somewhere that you could use apple peelings to make apple cider vinegar. Maybe you don't have to? Anyone make their own vinegar from scratch?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

One gallon of apple (peels etc. I used the pulp after squeezing)
One gallon of water
One cup of sugar
Vinegar w/mother (Optional)

Stir
Cover with cheese cloth or other loose material to allow natural yeast to grow but keep the flies away.
Keep in a warm place
Stir daily to prevent mold and to incorporate yeast throughout 
Keep up till the vinegar is as sour as you wish, about six weeks
Strain and bottle

I did two batches last year, one with raw vinegar added and one without. Both turned out fine but I liked the one with the mother included slightly better. I uses ten gallons of apple pulp, ten gallons of water, ten cups of sugar, and a pint of raw cider vinegar w/mother added to half. 

If you have a quart of of apple peels and cores then use a quart of water and a quarter cup of sugar. It is the ratio that matters not the volume. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> One gallon of apple (peels etc. I used the pulp after squeezing)
> One gallon of water
> One cup of sugar
> Vinegar w/mother (Optional)
> ...


Thanks. That is much more what I thought it would be. I was making kombucha a couple years ago, and collected self closing bottles for that. I was recently thinking they would work to hold vinegar (brewed).


----------

